# HVAC Mode Door Squeak in Cold Weather



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, there's a new one.

Never heard of it before.....someone had to be first.
I don't think I'd be inclined to persue it though if it is only when in extreme cold circumstances.
I'd be afraid of letting anyone dissect the heater box trying to resolve the issue and getting a bunch of rattles in place of a squeak.

Rob


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

I was just wondering if it was something common to the Cruze. I used to be the parts manager at a Mazda dealership and we had the same complaint on a Mazda 3 and ended up tearing the dash/heater box apart several times trying to remedy the situation. 

It actually sounds like the doors are having problems changing position, like something is rubbing ever so slightly. Unless it gets really bad or starts doing it all the time, I'll just end up living with it most likely...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think you are on track.
Each of the air doors in the heater box (my term) have a foam seal to prevent air leaks (and whistleing) when it is closed.
The heater box walls contract a bit (as well as everything else) at the same time the seals stiffen.
One of your seals may be fractionally misplaced and as the box walls contract a bit of additional drag against the seal develops.
A bit of noise is the result.

You may find, after a season of use, the seals have conformed to the box walls and the noise disappears anyways.

We'll see, eh?

Rob


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I hear it as well in my car.. Its really bad, if you're setting in the car for 5+ minutes, and your hear a slight buzzing, and then can hear those doors close. I'm assuming to keep the outside air, out, while the car is turned off, and parked.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tustin1 said:


> I was just wondering if it was something common to the Cruze. I used to be the parts manager at a Mazda dealership and we had the same complaint on a Mazda 3 and ended up tearing the dash/heater box apart several times trying to remedy the situation.
> 
> It actually sounds like the doors are having problems changing position, like something is rubbing ever so slightly. Unless it gets really bad or starts doing it all the time, I'll just end up living with it most likely...


Hey Tustin1,

Let us know if anything changes. We are happy to assist any way possible. We can be reached via PM.

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Tustin1 - my Cruze did the same exact thing. When changing vent modes it would almost sound like the blend doors were binding and then breaking free, only to bind again. It only did it in cold weather. The sound was like a creaking/moaning sound. I have the coolant smell issue inside my Cruze and the last attempt to fix the problem was to replace the HVAC assembly with a new unit (without the glycol based grease). This solved my blend door noises completely. You cannot even hear the blend doors change position, which is great. Unfortunately it didn't solve my coolant smell issue inside the vehicle.


----------

